

Uber Just Landed Another Billion Dollars. It’s Not Going Anywhere - radmuzom
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/uber-lands-another-billion-dollars-ensure-inevitability/

======
anges244
Uber is a great service that most people enjoy using and won't be (easily?)
destroyed by bad management behaviors. At least as long at they keep making
good management decisions and partnerships. And they are doing exactly that.

